# [Solved] Wireless on HP ProBook 6550b - Hard Blocked

## ASID

Hi all,

I'm trying to setup the wireless on my HP laptop. 

The interface remains hard blocked even if I turn on the switch.

When it is on (blue light) I get this:

```
# rfkill list

5: phy2: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: yes

7: hci0: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

When I switch it off, I get this:

```
rfkill list

5: phy2: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: yes
```

Also, dmesg reports this:

```

[ 2940.717111] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

[ 2940.717117] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

[ 2940.723616] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

[ 2940.723621] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

[ 2941.142485] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 2941.142750] hub 1-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 2941.246885] hub 1-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 2941.257867] hub 1-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2941.319726] usb 1-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd

[ 2941.330714] hub 1-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2941.407771] usb 1-1.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 2941.408087] usb 1-1.1: default language 0x0409

[ 2941.408699] usb 1-1.1: udev 9, busnum 1, minor = 8

[ 2941.408703] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=231d

[ 2941.408707] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2941.408710] usb 1-1.1: Product: HP Integrated Module

[ 2941.408713] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[ 2941.408789] usb 1-1.1: usb_probe_device

[ 2941.408793] usb 1-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2941.409042] usb 1-1.1: adding 1-1.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2941.409080] btusb 1-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2941.409083] btusb 1-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2941.409213] usb 1-1.1: adding 1-1.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 2941.409237] usb 1-1.1: link qh1-0601/ffff880215338b00 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 2941.409247] usb 1-1.1: adding 1-1.1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[ 2941.409270] btusb 1-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[ 2941.409271] btusb 1-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2941.409287] usb 1-1.1: adding 1-1.1:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[ 2941.409310] btusb 1-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[ 2941.409312] btusb 1-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2941.409316] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '009'

```

lspci:

```

44:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

```

kernel 3.2.1:

```

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

```

firmware:

```

ls -l /lib/firmware/

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 454608 Φεβ  22 15:35 iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

```

I also have a Fedora 16 installation and wireless works without a problem, as well as the wireless switch on the laptop.

Any help will be appreciated. 

ThanksLast edited by ASID on Thu Feb 23, 2012 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ASID

Problem solved.

Changed a lot of things in kernel, restored BIOS to default and the hardblock was removed. 

I guess the later did the trick.

Cheers!

----------

